
CS231n: Convolutional Neural Networks for Visual Recognition (Stanford, 2017) - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3FW7Lu3i5JvHM8ljYj-zLfQRF3EO8sYv
======
seycombi
Lecturer = Fei-Fei Li at Stanford. Syllabus
[http://cs231n.stanford.edu/syllabus.html](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/syllabus.html)

